# CA18de CA20 transmission



## LiquidNeon (Apr 1, 2004)

Im asking the stanza board in case someone would know.

I just found out stanzas had a fwd ca20 in older years. and basicly since my pulsar nx SE with the ca18de blew up it's first gear... ive been looking for an inexpensive way to fix it. Its hard as hell to find an SE pulsar (not 1987... thats a smaller tranny), so now im wondering if anyone has experiance with the ca20 tranny working with a ca18.

any help would be greatly appriated!

thx all.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

LiquidNeon said:


> Im asking the stanza board in case someone would know.
> 
> I just found out stanzas had a fwd ca20 in older years. and basicly since my pulsar nx SE with the ca18de blew up it's first gear... ive been looking for an inexpensive way to fix it. Its hard as hell to find an SE pulsar (not 1987... thats a smaller tranny), so now im wondering if anyone has experiance with the ca20 tranny working with a ca18.
> 
> ...



as long as its a 2wd tranny then yes it'll fit.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Will the CA18DE engine bolt up to the CA20 tranny(4wd)?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

ttt...............


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

????????????????????


----------

